# Potential oppurtunity in Saudi



## nudda (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi all,

I will be finding out next week if I have the chance to be in Saudi for a project for a year or so. I have been told that, although I will be working for a western company, the package for the oppurtunity "will be better".

So here come the questions. I wanted to know *what the "norm" is for an ex-pat package* and *what I should be negotiating* :boxing:, if at all. So far, I have been told that I could stay in Dubai and commute to Saudi on a weekly basis or stay in Saudi full time and commute daily.

So, what kind of stuff should I be thinking about when (if) things get real serious.

Any help appreciated.

Thanks,
Nudda


----------



## jrp928 (Jul 27, 2011)

Interested in how you got on here - wish i had seen this earlier!
jp


----------

